# Soundproofing Laundry Room



## handyman923 (Aug 10, 2005)

We are in the process of moving our laundry room to the 2nd floor as part of a small addition. I am trying to figure out how to best soundproof the room so we do not hear the washer/dryer too much. The walls of the laundry room are common with a bedroom each side, and exterior wall, and a hallway wall.

For the walls, I am thinking of using staggered 2x4 studs, standard insulation, 2 layers of 5/8" sheetrock, and maybe green glue in between. The ceiling would be similar. And for the floor I will probably add insulation and use green glue between the subfloor and concrete backerboard.

The problem I have is that I only have room for a pocket door as the entrance from the hallway. I will use a solid core door, but I know this will be my weakest link.

Is it worth doing any of this soundproofing to the walls/floors/ceiling with this type of door? I am hoping to at least get a benefit on the walls adjacent to the bedrooms.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Deseloth (Feb 10, 2013)

There are a few things that come to mind. 

i would think your weakest link in making this soundproof would be the makeup air required for your dryer. Putting a dryer in an enclosed space needs air. You could get imaginative and duct in air from somewhere else to solve this. But the usual thing you see Is a vent in the door. 

In that case the pocket door would be your weakest link. Then you'd have to get creative with some gaskets. 

Then there is the larger problem of isolating the washer and dryer from the floor as this is what you will likely hear while they are in operation. No suggestions for this just something you need to consider. 

I assume you'll have a drain in the floor and some kind of containment in case you bust a pipe or overflow?

If you've taken all if this into consideration and are moving forward I would just do a single wall line with batt, and quietroc for the drywall since its such a small space. This is from experience. Double wall double batt, double drywall with green glue is ton of work and near the same cost as all of the above. This would protect the adjoining rooms from the sound. 

Sorry for the scatter brain response. Just food for thought


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

NO way quiet rock is the same cost as 2 layers of 5/8 drywall and green glue. As for under the W/D I put a layer of heavy duty rubber mat (like found in horse stalls) then a layer of lighter duty foam (think yoga mat) and that does a decent job isolating vibrations. As for inside the 2x4 frame walls either Roxul or Fiberglass (jury is out on which works best) Fiberglass is a lot cheaper though. The door will be your weak link especially if pocket door.


----------

